# EP or non-EP



## pastorway (Jul 29, 2005)

JUST VOTE - do not debate. If you debate I will delete!

Do you hold to Exclusive Psalmnody or not?

Phillip


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 29, 2005)

I am still undecided at this point. For some time now, I have had significant leanings toward the EP position, and yet I have many objections to it as well.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 29, 2005)

No, I don't, but I haven't yet resolved never to be convinced of it, either.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 29, 2005)

Undecided.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 29, 2005)

As I have mentioned, for me it is more of a prudent, simple approach. If singings the psalms reduces the chance of breaking the RPW, then that is what I believe God would want me to do.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> No, I don't, but I haven't yet resolved never to be convinced of it, either.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm EP but only because I do not find the arguments for hymnody convincing. Of course I don't find the arguments for EP much better, especially after discussing it here on the PB.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 29, 2005)

Non-EP.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jul 29, 2005)

definitely non-EP


----------



## crhoades (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm reading all of this for the first time eagerly. We sing Psalms at our church every week but not exclusively.


----------



## VanVos (Jul 29, 2005)

non-EP here. I opt for New Covenant Hymnody.


----------



## JOwen (Jul 29, 2005)

EP!


----------



## JohnV (Jul 29, 2005)

Non-EP. 

As Fred rightly points out all the time, that does not mean being against singing the Psalms. Non-EP is as strict about singing content as EP, or should be. It is wrong to attribute to non-EP what it is not. And that still needs more fleshing out, I think. It too answers a lot of objections, many of which are similar to the list Matt is compiling.


----------



## refbaptdude (Jul 29, 2005)

Definitely Non-EP


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2005)

I am of the knights who say nee-EP!


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 29, 2005)

I voted "I don't know" right now. I not 100% convinced on either side, although I see more arguments against EP right now. 

I think secretly I want EP to be true though.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 29, 2005)

I am increasingly becoming non EP because I do not see that Paul was giving an order of worship in Colossian 3:16 or Ephesians 5:19 as much as he was giving the charge to be filled with the spirit. Put on the New Man and put off the old man. Hope this is not argumentative. Just a very brief statement.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2005)

Non-Ep


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 29, 2005)

very definitely EP


----------



## sastark (Jul 29, 2005)

non-EP.

I've been in both EP and non-EP churches. I'm very convinced that the EP position is in error, though I do have a great deal of respect for those who are EP.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 29, 2005)

I am EP. I can't see singing a fallable, albeit "catchy" man-made song to God when I can sing back to Him a song He has given me that is perfect.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2005)

EP


----------



## Myshkin (Jul 29, 2005)

at this time, heavily leaning non-EP. Pro-psalms, but not pro-psalms only.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 29, 2005)

Non EP....'cause (at the very least) I can't sing in Hebrew.


----------



## daveb (Jul 29, 2005)

EP for a few months now. Still interested in learning more on the subject though.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 29, 2005)

Non-EP. Never even heard about EP until coming to this board.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 29, 2005)

I once asked a friend what eschatological view he held; he responded, "I'm dispensational. I then asked him to please explain the diference between amillenialism and dispensationalism. His reply, "I never heard of amillenialism". My answer to him was how can you say you are dispensational if you haven't made an educated guess in regards to the views? Is it by default that you are dispensational? He said, "I guess I am!".

My point, How many people that have answered are saying they are non EP by default?

[Edited on 7-29-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## pastorway (Jul 29, 2005)

I do not care why they hold the position - I just want to see how many hold which view......

to explain why inevitably leads to debate.

Phillip


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 29, 2005)

> My point, How many people that have answered are saying they are non EP by default?



Not me


----------



## Peter (Jul 29, 2005)

EP for probably close to 2 years now. Adherent at an EP church for a year.

As an aside, if it is permitted by the moderator, I am interested in knowing how many were raised EP, or when converted joined an EP church coincidentally, versus how many changed their position. And also the reverse for UH.

[Edited on 7-30-2005 by Peter]


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I once asked a friend what eschatological view he held; he responded, "I'm dispensational. I then asked him to please explain the diference between amillenialism and dispensationalism. His reply, "I never heard of amillenialism". My answer to him was how can you say you are dispensational if you haven't made an educated guess in regards to the views? Is it by default that you are dispensational? He said, "I guess I am!".
> 
> My point, How many people that have answered are saying they are non EP by default?
> ...



To some extent, yes, I am non-EP by default--not because I haven't or don't believe in thinking through the issue for myself, but because my church leadership isn't EP and I will, by default, trust their teaching. That is not to say I am not cautiously open to being persuaded by others, but that I would not lightly come to an independent conclusion that contradicts the teachings of those in authority over me.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 30, 2005)

*Worship...*

In spirit and truth...for such the Father seeks...


----------



## pastorway (Aug 1, 2005)

Of 63 respondents:

19 % EP
70 % nonEP
11 % don't know

(this is not a scientific poll)

Thanks for playing.


[Edited on 8-2-05 by pastorway]


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 1, 2005)

Play Acoustic Guitar and Bass in our PCA Praise Band.

Not EP but love the Psalms.

Learning to read Hebrew (already working on Alphabet and Grammar, starting Buth's Living Biblical Hebrew as soon as it arrives). I hope to do a summer Ulpan in Israel in my 50th year!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 1, 2005)

Not Psalms Exclusively.

[Edited on 8-2-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## JohnV (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > My point, How many people that have answered are saying they are non EP by default?
> ...


Me neither


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



Nor me.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 7, 2005)

This may sound like a stupid question, but I haven't been able to find the answer yet:

If I choose EP, how do I know what notes to sing?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> This may sound like a stupid question, but I haven't been able to find the answer yet:
> 
> If I choose EP, how do I know what notes to sing?



Have you ever sung from a metrical psalter? It has notes for singing just like a hymnal.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 10, 2005)

As a related observation to my above comment, as I have been pondering this-- I can't see any reason why the actual musical notes that are sung would make any difference. Wouldn't this truly be a _circumstance_ of singing? Are we free in this area to choose notes, metres and harmonys?

I suppose the metre has to do with how the Psalm is paraphrased, which could be another 

[Edited on 8-10-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> As a related observation to my above comment, as I have been pondering this-- I can't see any reason why the actual musical notes that are sung would make any difference. Wouldn't this truly be a _circumstance_ of singing? Are we free in this area to choose notes, metres and harmonys?



Exactly right. Notes, metres and harmonies are circumstantial to the singing of psalms and therefore a matter of discretion and liberty (albeit since all things are to be done decently and in order, principles of decorum are to be observed in singing God's praise). 



> I suppose the metre has to do with how the Psalm is paraphrased, which could be another
> 
> [Edited on 8-10-2005 by Rick Larson]



Metre and tempo are areas where Christian psalm-singers may have preferences. Paraphrases are addressed separately in this thread.


----------

